# Vexilar Flasher vs MarCum Flasher



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

I am looking to buy a flasher for ice fishing and all around use. I am just curious, should I get a Vexilar or a MarCum? I have a coupon for BassPro and a gift certificate, but BassPro doesnt sell Vexilars. How is the quailty of a Vexilar vs a MarCum? What about the features? Are they comparable, or is it a, "you get what you pay for", scenario.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ive just started ise fishing this year, and a few guys have shown me the ropes, tips,tricks, and electronics they use, most guys I talked to had marcums and absolutely loved them, ive seen a couple guys with vexilars also, they seem to be catching the fish with the same consistency as the Marcum guys...im also looking to buy one but I think I am leaning toward a vexilar for the simple reason that its not as expensive as the marcums, which,for the latest model, is $600 +.....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

They both make good units, will come down to personal preference in most cases.

I have always used Vexilars.


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

I have used both and either one will do fine. I used the FL18 Vex and LX5 Marcum and both will do fine. I like the Vex a little better simply because it is capable of being carried in a 5 gallon bucket and the cover of the Marcum gets in the way of reading the screen at times.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have used both vex and marcum along with a bird 386ci. I personally like the marcum over the vex, but I have been using the bird mostly this year because of the lakemaster chip in it. My friend bought her first flasher, the marcum vx1 for 239.99 shipped. Its a great unit for the money. Zoom, 3 color, quiet, great case, battery and charger....cant beat that, plus its made in the usa.


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

Bought a MarCum lx3 tc on Saturday from Cabelas. it was on sale for $319. Should be here tomorrow. Hopefully I can get out to use it this weekend. I'll post a review. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## gdhuber (Dec 6, 2009)

It arrived a day late. Looks like a quality product.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

